# Ingrown Toenail



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have an ingrown toenail on my left big toe. I would like to know if anyone has ever gone to the doctor? An if so, what did they do for it? Did hurt very much or did they numb it?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

They numb it, I've had the nail on my big toe removed 3 times and had 3 different doctors do it. First time doc just removed half the nail, second doc removed the whole nail and he did a good job injecting the anesthesia . . third doc injected more anesthesia on the sides than to the inside of the toe where the nail grows out of and it's the worst pain I've felt in my life and I just sucked it up because I was afraid to ask the doc to inject more. As long as he numbs it good, you shouldn't worry. So if done right, the injections hurt more than actually having your nail pulled:clap


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I had one when I was 12. The doctor numbed it first then removed the ingrown part. I've been paranoid about getting one ever since then, so I make sure to watch out for them before they happen.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Best way to stop it recurring is to cut a v in the middle, this is bloody painful to do, and might make it bleed a little. you might need to repeat it a few times, every few days.
If you leave it too long it can get infected,


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The only intense pain was from the injection of anaesthetic into the toes. No pain during and little after as long as I wore roomy velcro sandals (with large socks) a few weeks while they healed, which I already owned. They were so comfy I was tempted to stick with them. Just don't stub your toe by accident, and change the dressing every few hours (bathe in a bowl of tepid salt water about 15 mins and dab blood away). It wasn't painful when done with care. I was given bag shoes to wear over the dressings the first few days to keep them clean. Stay indoors as long as you can to minimise risk of stubbing and to keep it clean the first few days.

They did the first dressing change the following day and cleaned it roughly and made me vomit, but that's just me. It wasn't so much the discomfort as the anxiety. I remember in order to bathe I had to figure ways to keep my feet out the water, like with a fracture in cast. They took slices at the edges of the nails down to the roots and destroyed those tiny root sections with acid if I recall correctly. It's more an inconvenience than a pain, apart from the initial injection. Keep it scrupulously clean afterwards. It's better to get it sorted out early before you experience much pain and infection.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had a few. The doc just numbs me and cuts away at the side of the nail that's ingrown. He told me that if it kept happening he could take the nail off and kill the root and keep the nail from growing back. The last time I had one I managed to cut the ingrown part out myself. It was pretty painful but I got enough of it so I didn;t have to go back to the doc. I saw some stuff in a drug store that is supposed to soften the nail to make it easier to remove the ingrown nail. I have not tried it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My nail was pitch black and raised high. got that way over 6 years. I put on 2 drops of vinegar at the base of the nail after washing and drying the foot, and changed socks twice a day, morning and evening also like before bed. It took 1 year to grow out completely. After 2 weeks could see new pink nail. I got this from the internet and it worked.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

pics?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh :lol


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

At the place I go to, they spray the toe with this very cold numbing spray, and then give you a shot from a needle to further numb the toe. I'm not sure what happens next exactly because they tell you to look away (so it must not be pretty), but from what I understand they take scissors and cut the whole side of the nail out of the toe (doesn't hurt) and remove the ingrown part like that. Then they bandage the toe with an ace bandage and some adhesive tape, and you're done. They say to bath the foot in a footbath with epsom salt for some number of days (they'll probably tell you how long) and to cut the nail straight across from now on, to prevent it from growing under the skin again.


----------



## bbarras85 (Jun 19, 2012)

I may be late to this thread, but I had my whole nail removed back when i was 9 or ten years old, 16-17 years ago. It grew back all messed up. well i broke it off playing baseball one day, then fast forward four years, i jammed if under an ice box door. broke it twice since then, and each time it broke, It has grown thicker and more hideous. last night i pulled it off because it was snagging on my socks, it grows with a big hook in it. I have been married going on two years and my wife hasn't seen it yet. I just don't know what to do with it. i can't wear flip flops, and i wish there was a solution out there


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm kind of sick to my stomach now.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I actually have one right now 
I had it fixed a dew months ago, and now it's ingrown again. I went to the doctor last time, he injected a needle to numb it, then pulled out these scary looking plyer things. I looked away for the next part, but IT HURT LIKE HELL. My toe was bleeding a bit when I looked after.

I'm afraid to go back, so I'm going to try some home solutions before it gets worse. I'm going to try soaking it in the warm water, then putting the cotton under the nail. And I will make sure to put stuff on to prevent infection..


----------



## Amandanelson713 (Jun 13, 2013)

Best way to prevent ingrown toe nail is a key to staying pain free and keeping your feet healthy. Avoid tight fitting shoes as they squeeze your toes together and promote abnormal nail growth. Trim your toenails straight across and not rounded. Also, trim them so they are even with the edge of your toe. If they are too short, the pressure of your shoe can cause the nail to grow into your skin.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I had to have both my big toes worked on. The doc had to cut the inboard side of the nail out and kill the root with some acid so it doesn't grow back. Other than the needles for local anesthetic, it wasn't bad. I can now hike and walk long distance with no problem.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Old thread, but ingrown toenails have been a problem for me over the years. I only had to get one operated on when I was a kid and the needles in the toe did hurt, but after that it was fine.


----------

